# Nut Butter



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

2 teaspoons vanilla 
1 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1½ cups almonds
½ cup pecans
pinch of salt

Add the almonds and pecans to your food processor or high speed blender. Process until smooth and creamy like peanut butter. This may take about 5 minutes depending on your machine.
Add the vanilla, cinnamon and salt, and pulse to combine ingredients. Store almond butter in a glass jar.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

Sounds simple and healthy Red, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 6, 2015)

Red, have you made this yourself? If it's easy and good, I'll try it.


----------



## imp (Jul 6, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Red, have you made this yourself? If it's easy and good, I'll try it.



Hope she posted it because: it's good, and can be done without being a Chef. Reminds me of our friend from Indiana, Vonda, who is unable to maintain silence about anything entering her head: we were out enjoying a meal, she happened to have taken a slice of lemon meringue pie, grimaced, shoved it over in my direction, saying, "This is no good. Do you want it?"  Hilarity ensued! She always means well, regardless.    imp


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you Red.. I have a nuitbullet , which I use to make almond meal , and smoothies ,  your recipe sounds nice will try it as soon as I put this iPad down..


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

This is a great recipe.  I can't remember where I got it, but I have made it several times.  I love all nut butters.  You don't have to put the cinnamon if it is not a spice you enjoy.  For some reason (maybe I got the measurements wrong) ONCE, it wasn't as smooth as I wanted so I put a wee bit of extra virgin olive oil in.  Not much......


----------



## Glinda (Jul 6, 2015)

This sounds delicious - I'll try it asap!


----------

